# Router lathe



## WoodPecker (19 Oct 2005)

Hi,

I'm installing a kitchen at the moment and I'd like to add some barley twist posts (Probably at a later date when I have more time to get over a few learning curves :roll: ).
Anyway, I'm using this as an excuse to get a lathe, as it's been on a long time wishlist, but I'll also need some sort of a router gig such as the Trend Router lathe, I've done a search on Google for "Router lathe" and only Trend seems to come up. Are there any alternatives? Do other manufacturers of these gigs call them something else other than router lathe? What other methods if any can be used to do this?


----------



## Adam (19 Oct 2005)

Tut tut, you've not been following the recent posts from JFC! - how about the ornimental Legacy offering? I've seen it at at least one show - and it seems to be a good piece of kit.

http://www.legacywoodworking.com/

Various models available:

















Big stuff and small stuff!
















Adam


----------



## WoodPecker (19 Oct 2005)

Hi Adam,



> Tut tut, you've not been following the recent posts from JFC!



Missed that one, very nice, bit costly though  $350 in the US would probably mean about €900 in ROI (Rip Off Ireland as opposed to Rep of I) and I've got a lot of things on that wish list  

P.S. re avitar, Is that your 35 you're sitting on?


----------



## Adam (19 Oct 2005)

WoodPecker":36x1x2mv said:


> P.S re avitar, Is that your 35 you're sitting on?



Yes. See here "

"


----------



## Les Mahon (19 Oct 2005)

Wood pecker

Be carefull.... It is a common misconception that Barley twists are done on a lathe, they are not - the trend Routerlathe or lecacy mill will do them, but neither are a lathe. 

There was an article in practical woodworking a few years back that showed how to do them by hand. Article was written by Ben Russel (who lives in west cork!) I have no idea what issue it was in, but you should be able to get in from the back issues department
http://www.getwoodworking.com/contact.html

Les


----------



## radicalwood (19 Oct 2005)

Hi Wood pecker.

I have the trend router lathe, I must admit it will produce a barley twist, however it is very limited in the pitch you can get on the twists and there is more that a fair share of backlash in the system possible 5 to 10 mm . 

I am contemplating reworking most of it so it has a lot more accuracy. as usual you get what you pay for.

there are some suppliers out there for twists, but at the moment the links escape me.

All the best

Neil


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oct 2005)

Go on - Have a go at doing them on a lathe.
I can recommend the video "Twist & Advanced Turning " by Dennis White.

Initially it looks complicated, but after a while (about 3 years :lol: ) you get the hang of it.

Don't forget; If you never try, you'll never know the feeling of failure ](*,)


----------



## WoodPecker (19 Oct 2005)

Adam,

I learned to drive on one of them.

Les,



> Be carefull.... It is a common misconception that Barley twists are done on a lathe, they are not - the trend Routerlathe or lecacy mill will do them, but neither are a lathe.
> 
> There was an article in practical woodworking a few years back that showed how to do them by hand. Article was written by Ben Russel (who lives in west cork!) I have no idea what issue it was in, but you should be able to get in from the back issues department



I want to get a lathe anyway and I know I'll need the "router lathe" or whatever to do the barley twists. 
By hand eh! that could be interesting, I'll check that out as initially I only want 4 (But 4 big ones).



I priced the posts when getting the doors (no time to make doors), crazy money, the cost would go a long way to getting a decent lathe etc


----------



## TC (22 Oct 2005)

Hi,Go to www.machines4wood.co.uk(Scott&Sargeant),click on lathes, and there you should find twist machine made by Killinger. It's a very good machine. For the first 4 years of running my own woodturning business, it was all I ever used for twist and fluted work. Hope this helps.

TC



WoodPecker":3etzg93s said:


> I'm installing a kitchen at the moment and I'd like to add some barley twist posts (Probably at a later date when I have more time to get over a few learning curves :roll: ).
> Anyway, I'm using this as an excuse to get a lathe, as it's been on a long time wishlist, but I'll also need some sort of a router gig such as the Trend Router lathe, I've done a search on Google for "Router lathe" and only Trend seems to come up. Are there any alternatives? Do other manufacturers of these gigs call them something else other than router lathe? What other methods if any can be used to do this?


----------



## JFC (25 Oct 2005)

Oh please ! I mention the Legacy now and then :lol: 
If you only need four turnings the Legacy is a big outlay , not just the carriage you also need the cutters and they run up a nice bill . 
Having said that if you don't have a router table and need the carriage for a router ie table , legacy , woodrat , etc its worth giving wood workers workshop a call . If you want nice turnings and curved mouldings then the Legacy if not you can do most things on a router table .


----------



## Alf (26 Oct 2005)

JFC":qe18mzp8 said:


> Oh please ! I mention the Legacy now and then :lol:


Never even noticed... 

Been a bit remiss here; sorry, TC. A belated welcome to the forum.  

Cheers, Alf


----------

